# Large per push commercial...



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I received so much good advice and information about my last thread I figured why not see what you guys think about this commercial property, it just needs to be pushed no salting. The ground is some type of killings and crushed stone. It's so hard today that a tractor trailer can literally turn around on it and nothing happens to the ground except few pebbles disrupted. Question is I'm thinking to push it I'd bid this larger property at $450-600 per event? It's all level tons of places to push it at each side. Am I on the right page here fellas? Thanks in advance


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say quintuple your price for that size lot...

and then post numbers, pictures, and what you actually need help with.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I would say quintuple your price for that size lot...
> 
> and then post numbers, pictures, and what you actually need help with.


Forgot to attach pictures sorry


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

If you can get $450 take it. Maybe offer it as a starting price and see if they take it. If you subtract the building footprint, it’s just over an acre, I would plan on if taking 1.25-1.5 hours. My price would be closer to $225-$250. It’s hard to give a hard number with just seeing an aerial image. But only you know what you need to charge to be profitable. Don’t lower your price cause some guy in another state said he could do it cheaper on a forum. Good luck!


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Here are a few of the ones I took on site not sure if that will help


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just be clear in your contract that you won’t be clearing under the king pins, unless you have equipment to do that.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

We have a UTV with a six foot boss plow for tight spaces but owner just wants it cleared so the rigs can back up to them not worry about under them. But I'm still worried about pricing....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

450$ per event for a 1 acres property would probably be low for us. Being on millings we’ll assume the trigger is 2-3” as opposed to 1”, so a 10” storm, you may come 2-3 times if it’s an all day storm, and not make anything.
I wouldn’t charge per event unless you could go in increments, I’d charge per push, or seasonal if the owner would take it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you say per event, do you mean per push or the entire snow event?


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry, I mean everytime I go out or get called out I charge. Sometimes for smaller commercial property if I get called out 2 or 3 times for plowing no discount on salt, I'll cut a break for the third time sometimes even second


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

snowplowking said:


> Sorry, I mean everytime I go out or get called out I charge. Sometimes for smaller commercial property if I get called out 2 or 3 times for plowing no discount on salt, I'll cut a break for the third time sometimes even second


So for this property will the owner be calling you out? Or is it at your discretion? Or when a trigger amount is met?


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Everytime the snow reaches 2 or more inches I have to push before 7am.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

If you could get $450, I think that would be phenomenal. I do a gravel lot similar in size for $240 per push. Takes me about 35-40 minutes for a 3 inch snow with my 8’ straight blade with wings, 10’ total. That includes back dragging from a few loading docks and garage doors.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

@smitts961 $240 for the same size? Its about 54k sq lot. Pretty big check out the pics.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

snowplowking said:


> @smitts961 $240 for the same size? Its about 54k sq lot. Pretty big check out the pics.


Yeah if you take out the building it's probably a little under an acre. I always heard an acre per hour, but I think must have been with a straight blade or something, I have found it to be a good bit faster than that.

Trust me, if you can get $450 for it, I think that's great. And every market is different, I'm just telling you what I get for a similar size lot. I'm pretty satisfied with over $250/hr.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

If I had to occasionally add salt near the garage doors maybe charge an extra $50 - $75 per occurrence its small area turn spinner on maybe two minutes, 250 an hour seems good not sure if that's the rate here in NE Pennsylvania


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

snowplowking said:


> If I had to occasionally add salt near the garage doors maybe charge an extra $50 - $75 per occurrence its small area turn spinner on maybe two minutes, 250 an hour seems good not sure if that's the rate here in NE Pennsylvania


Yeah salt would be additional. Salt doesn't really work too well on gravel. But we have had to salt sometimes when it basically has become a sheet of ice.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

snowplowking said:


> @smitts961 $240 for the same size? Its about 54k sq lot. Pretty big check out the pics.


I gotta agree with @smitts961here. I think he's right on the nose with price and time, but if you can get $450, by all means get it. Your market might be quite a bit different so charge what you feel is right.

just curious @snowplowking, how long do you think this lot will take you?


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I think based upon my other properties include residential, it will take me about 1 hour and a half if the snow is 2 to maybe 6 inches. It's all super level extremely hard packed especially with the winter Temps, lots of places and options to push it no need to start at one end push far across the acre


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I think if I can get a 2 year contract I may say I'll push it and if by any chance it requires salt by the doors I'll do everything for 325 to 375. 450 is beautiful but I'd rather get it for 2 years or more and it's only 7 minutes from my garage


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Make sure you aren’t liable in any way for slips and falls...I like the price at $450.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a 4 page contract where basically we aren't responsible for anything... I like 450 as well I just don't want them finding another so I'm going to see if I can get two years out of them for a better price. I really wanted opinion on what others would ow it for without using my figures


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

It’s a good idea. Tell them the truth: you’d get better at your job with two years experience on their site so discount 5-10% for continuity


----------

